# Binding recommendation for 2 board quiver...



## toaster (Jun 12, 2021)

Sold ALL boards at the end of last season and hope to be riding a *157 K2 Alchemist *as a daily resort driver and *156 K2 Niseko Pleasures *as a powder board this season. Looking for binding recommendations for these two boards.

Advanced rider (NOT a steep hard charger) with size 9 Burton Tourist boots (I also split). I'm assuming I'm looking for an All-Mountain binding with a stiffer flex for the daily driver and a softer flex for the powder board. I've always used Burton Genesis bindings, and can do that again, but thought I'd maybe try somethiing different this season. Also I've ALWAYS had issues with the toe strap on Burton bindings staying in place.

Some important features:
1. Durability
2. Lightweight
3. Boot fit
4. Comfort

I like simplicity in a binding, and will tend to "set it and forget it," so I'm probably not looking for a binding that requires a ton of micro-adjustments.


----------



## SushiLover (Sep 17, 2020)

Union Falcor would be a good option especially for the Alchemist. I have a brand new pair in arctic white that I'm looking to sell if you're interested in.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

I like the Flux XF binding. Very nice binding and responds well. Nice straps. The highjack rotation is a bit messy. I do not really mind that the foot bed aren't very padded...


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Get atomic backlands or phantom slippers, Spark dyno DH's and sparks one pucks and some phantom tech toes for your split.


----------



## AC93 (May 1, 2020)

Burton Cartel X for the Alchemist
Burton Malavita for the Niseko Pleasure


----------



## toaster (Jun 12, 2021)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Get atomic backlands or phantom slippers, Spark dyno DH's and sparks one pucks and some phantom tech toes for your split.


CLEARLY you did not read ANY of my post, and are just spewing hard boot drivel for no apparent reason.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

If you're going by how heavy bindings feel instead of weighing them or trying them out, you're going to get the wrong impression. Most bindings are within 100g of each other.

I'm not a fan of bindings where the heel cup, ankle strap, and high back are all attached with a single screw. That's a single point of failure that does sometimes fail. Union bindings are like this. Plenty of people still happy with them but I've had bad experiences.

Arbor are very similar to Union but the high back is attached separately, so if Katanas are too heavy I'd go for the Arbor Cypress.

Burton bindings are excellent if you don't want metal.


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

Have you tried the new Katanas with the updated ankle straps? I had the previous version, got the new one and while the old ones were heavy, the new ones are definitely on the lighter side (these new ankle straps shave off a lot of weight). 
My friend has the Cartel X and these are a great binding too.
If you’re into the lightest bindings possible - Burton X-base. I rode these most of the last season on all kinds of boards be it all mountain freestyle like Rossi One LF or Capita Asymulator or full stiff beasts like Amplids Pentaquark or Unw8 and these are the most comfortable full carbon highbacks I’ve ridden. But might be hard to find a Reflex version now.


----------



## ckang008 (May 18, 2009)

Now Drive Bindings with toolless kingpin on both boards. 


I personally like the Pilot for more freestyle oriented riding


----------



## toaster (Jun 12, 2021)

Anyone here riding, or have feedback on, Nitro Teams or Team Pros?









Nitro Team Pro Snowboard Bindings 2023


Free Shipping & Lowest Price Guarantee! The Nitro Team Pro Snowboard Bindings 2023 is in stock now.




www.evo.com












Nitro Team Snowboard Bindings 2023


Free Shipping & Lowest Price Guarantee! The Nitro Team Snowboard Bindings 2023 is in stock now.




www.evo.com





It kinda' seems that Nitro gear, in general (like Nidecker), doesn't get much love.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

toaster said:


> ...(*I also split*)....thought I'd maybe try somethiing different this season. Also *I've ALWAYS had issues with the toe strap on Burton bindings staying in place.
> 
> Some important features:
> 1. Durability
> ...





toaster said:


> CLEARLY you did not read ANY of my post, and are just spewing hard boot drivel for no apparent reason.


However, I focused on the above...to which you could get to 1 boot and 1 binding to cover all your "important features," including split, "set and forget it" and you can adjust flex/ride for soft, med, stiff and a no binding feel within 15 seconds...that would get you quality without budget concerns. 

Sir, I'll cease my drivel.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

toaster said:


> Anyone here riding, or have feedback on, Nitro Teams or Team Pros?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had the Team Pros last season and preferred them over Cartel X. The big meaty ankle strap wasn't for me but every other feature is fantastic. Super cush baseplates, grippy toe straps, nicely cupped high backs, adjustable heel cups. If you ride the same binding angles on both boards their mini disks have a lock that stops them accidentally changing angle settings when swapping between boards.

Some recent chat on them here - Prices Going Up On Gear For 2022?

My vote for a single binding would still go to Rome - Katanas or DODs most likely. They're really not that heavy, Katanas feel light to me.


----------



## toaster (Jun 12, 2021)

Phedder said:


> My vote for a single binding would still go to Rome - Katanas or DODs most likely. They're really not that heavy, Katanas feel light to me.


Besides not liking the the beefy ankle strap WHY are you riding Romes over Nitros?

And why Katana/DOD over the Vice? DOD seems a little stiffer than the Vice? Maybe DOD on daily driver and Vice on Powder board?


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

toaster said:


> Besides not liking the the beefy ankle strap WHY are you riding Romes over Nitros?
> 
> And why Katana/DOD over the Vice? DOD seems a little stiffer than the Vice? Maybe DOD on daily driver and Vice on Powder board?


Romes over any other brand for me because of the Pivot Mount feature, that alone lets me keep pressure off my instep so their bindings are always comfortable for me. They have fantastic adjustability in general, I like their straps, I like their footbeds and baseplate dampending, I like their highbacks - really every thing about them. Durability too, I had a 2nd hand pair of Targas I got from an instructor friend. Between us those bindings saw over 200 days on snow for sure, more likely 250+ and were still bombproof. I bought a newer pair before they were discontinued and hope to keep them alive for many season to come.

I'm not recommending the Vice purely because the Alchemist and Niseko pleasures are both fairly stiff boards and I'd rather have a binding with more drive like the full wrap baseplate of the DODs or the stiffer highback that the Katana has over the Vice. For more middle of the road boards I think the Vice would be a great catch all binding and the features you get at that price point is hard to beat. In general I prefer stiff and responsive bindings though, so if you prefer that looser surfier feel you'll probably love the Vice.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

One reason I haven't even tried nitro bindings is the 3 degree canting. That seems excessive.


----------



## toaster (Jun 12, 2021)

drblast said:


> One reason I haven't even tried nitro bindings is the 3 degree canting. That seems excessive.


Actually, I run double positive angles (F25, R7) with a 21" stance width. I would ASSUME a 3 degree binding cant would work well with double positive binding angles? Maybe not in the front though? I really drive from my (mostly rear) knees when turning.

People who use Nitro Team/Pros seem to REALLY love them. You just don't hear much about them and, besides Pheddar, not many people seem to be familiar with them.

I've learned A LOT about boards during the past few years, but understanding subtle differences in bindings is still a work in progress.


----------



## toaster (Jun 12, 2021)

Phedder said:


> Some recent chat on them here - Prices Going Up On Gear For 2022?


THIS was really good info. Took a closer look at the Nitro Phantoms and REALLY IMPRESSED!


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

toaster said:


> It kinda' seems that Nitro gear, in general (like Nidecker), doesn't get much love.


I haven't tried any Nitro or Nidecker products, but I want to! 



drblast said:


> One reason I haven't even tried nitro bindings is the 3 degree canting. That seems excessive.


3 degree canting does seem excessive, especially if you ride ++. Why is 3 degree canting so popular right now though? My K2's have 3 degrees, but the nature of their tripod frame and the pods let you flex that out pretty easily. Still, I'd really prefer they did away with the canting.


----------



## bob2356 (Jul 13, 2012)

I've been using Union STR for a number of years now. Solid, simple, not very expensive. Basically unions all mountain binding stripped of all the bells and whistles. Rated as medium flex intermediate to expert but I ride them hard in all kinds of terrain and conditions with no problems. Great bang for the buck.


----------



## mjayvee (Nov 18, 2015)

bob2356 said:


> I've been using Union STR for a number of years now. Solid, simple, not very expensive. Basically unions all mountain binding stripped of all the bells and whistles. Rated as medium flex intermediate to expert but I ride them hard in all kinds of terrain and conditions with no problems. Great bang for the buck.


As a recovering Union addict, I respectfully disagree with recommending the STR for a stiff board like the Alchemist. 
The STR’s flex will not be sturdy enough for such a burly board.

The STR is a good binding for its place in the Union lineup (and more power to you for making the STR work for your needs).

The OP is not concerned about budget.

Within the Union line*, I would go Atlas and/or Falcor- *as both are fairly stiff, have good dampening, and have a non-stick base to help prevent snow & ice buildup (which is good to have for a powder board like the Niseko Pleasures). 

The Atlas has a standard disc, while the Falcor has a mini disc. The disc type could be a consideration and deciding factor, depending on your preference.

I personally prefer the mini disc because I like a little more flex and play underfoot. Some people (such as my friends) like the standard disc for a more “locked-in” feel.

*Regarding toe straps:* I have found Union toe straps to mold and hold onto my size 10 DC boots. This applies to 2018-newer Union, as they have been much improved versus previous years. 

I recommend size Medium in Union for size 9 boots.

*There is no “set it and forget it” binding* unless you are talking about adjustments, such as forward lean and strap length. Screws on any binding can get loose after a shred session, so it is a good idea to make sure to inspect/re-tighten everything before every trip to the mountain. 

And did I mention that I am a recovering Union addict? (No “fan boy” here). I also own a pair of Bent Metals and still considering Rome bindings for my 157 Stale Fish. 

Nitros look good too and those are very underrated from what I am learning.


----------



## bob2356 (Jul 13, 2012)

"As a recovering Union addict, I respectfully disagree with recommending the STR for a stiff board like the Alchemist. 
The STR’s flex will not be sturdy enough for such a burly board"

The OP wanted recommendations on a stiff and not stiff binding. STR is medium flex as I clearly stated. The OP wanted durable, light, simple, and comfortable. The STR is all those things as I clearly stated. STR isn't a budget binding but a very good value for the price as I clearly stated. The OP asked for recommendations on peoples experience, which I clearly stated. 

I don't know what you do on the hill but I almost never have to tighten screws on a binding and I ride 100+ days every season.


----------



## Jimi7 (Jan 14, 2020)

toaster said:


> I've always used Burton Genesis bindings, and can do that again, but thought I'd maybe try something different this season. Also I've ALWAYS had issues with the toe strap on Burton bindings staying in place.


I have 2019 Burton Cartels and that toe strap/cap really impressed me. Maybe you can update your toe strap and save some $$$.


----------



## buller_scott (Jun 10, 2018)

toaster said:


> THIS was really good info. Took a closer look at the Nitro Phantoms and REALLY IMPRESSED!


Hey man how's things? I have both Nitro Team Pros (2020) and Phantoms (2021 - haven't ridden them yet due to lockdown).

*TEAM PROS* *-* Take everything that Phedder said, but add the fact that whilst I do suffer from instep issues, mine must not be as pronounced as his, so I'm lucky in that respect. On that subject, I find the ankle strap - whilst stitched and padded - to be VERY plush and comfortable, nice and responsive without being intrusive.

To reel off again (repeating myself in the other thread), I find the Nitros to be quite simple, yet the execution of the little things is brilliant - toe straps with the Vibram insert are the grippiest I've ever ridden, super comfy and no pinch points. Air bag dampening in the heel is really cushy, yet somehow doesn't rob the binding of heelside drive. Highback is nice and stiff, cupped, and follows your movements (I didn't need to rotate the highbacks when changing my stance from my all mtn board to my carving board, +15/-6 to +21/0).

I also personally feel that the oversized buckles you find in the Team Pros, Phantoms, and Phantom Carvers, are really underrated - I had overlooked these buckles (until I got my Team Pros), but oh lordy are they easy to use - good leverage, nice crisp action, very assuring hold, never slip. I also love the thought that went into all ladders being curved outwards, so that they're out of the way when stepping in (I'm a toes first, heels second guy, and I never sit down to strap in) - ladders always seem perfectly positioned to easily feed into those big buckles, hassle free.

*PHANTOMS - *haven't ridden these yet, but just looking at them, they seem just as high quality as the Team Pros. That X-shaped highback really has solid heelside drive by the feel of things (having mounted them up and stepped in them on the carpet). Same crisp buckles all around, same pre-curved ladders. Centre-cutout ankle strap looks like it would be even more comfy than on the Team Pros, which makes me believe they'll be really nice on-snow.

Airbags in both the heel and the toe - I'm looking forward to this on my carving decks. I'm a heavy guy so I find that chatter affects my carving lines - despite my love for Flux, I couldn't go back to them now, because of this. The airbag in the Team Pros has already proven to smooth out my lines, airbags in the toes as well - I'm prettttty keen to see how these go.

It will remain to be seen how well the aluminium chassis holds up (I've cracked aluminium heelcups before) - this is where the Team Pros feel a bit sturdier - that tall, thick aluminium heelcup, with the crease in the middle, feels like it would be structurally a stronger binding. I'd love to see Nitro do something like a Team Pro+, maybe with even more lateral cupping in the highback, and airbags both toe and heel.



WigMar said:


> I haven't tried any Nitro or Nidecker products, but I want to!
> 3 degree canting does seem excessive, especially if you ride ++. Why is 3 degree canting so popular right now though? My K2's have 3 degrees, but the nature of their tripod frame and the pods let you flex that out pretty easily. Still, I'd really prefer they did away with the canting.


I've owned the K2 Lien ATs as well - GREAT binding. Honestly, with the Nitros I don't notice the canting - coming from a 24.5 inch stance as recently as 2019, down to 21.5 this season, I don't even feel that my feet are being tilted inwards - in fact my ankles and knees feel better after a 4-5hr day on these (usually up the hill early, and leaving by the time the feeding zoo is coming out after their $30 burgers and 2 pints of beer) than they have any right to feel.

If I had to call it, I'd say I noticed the canting more on my former pair of Lien ATs (that might have been the amount of lateral and medial freedom those bindings afford, mind you).


----------



## toaster (Jun 12, 2021)

buller_scott said:


> Hey man how's things? I have both Nitro Team Pros (2020) and Phantoms (2021 - haven't ridden them yet due to lockdown).
> 
> *TEAM PROS* *-* Take everything that Phedder said, but add the fact that whilst I do suffer from instep issues, mine must not be as pronounced as his, so I'm lucky in that respect. On that subject, I find the ankle strap - whilst stitched and padded - to be VERY plush and comfortable, nice and responsive without being intrusive.
> 
> ...


All REALLY GOOD info. Thanks!

Nitros _seem_ to be a highly under-rated binding. I'm about to pick up a pair of Nitro Verticals for my splitboard this season. They use the tried and true Spark Arc base plate and attachment system, with Nitros super-comfy ankle and toe straps.

So what would you say the *primary difference* is between the Teams, Team Pros and Phantoms? Which would be best use for a stiffer daily driver/ groomer carving board (Flagship)? And what about a softer flexing powder board (Mind Expander)?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Everything everyone else said is wrong. Unless they said what I'm gonna say. Then they're right. Sorry, it's the facts.

For the Alchemist I'd be looking at Lien AT, Katana, or Arbor Cypress. And the SP that depends on how surfy you want it, if at all. My protégé rides his with 
Lineups and quite likes that. Keeping the ultra surfy game alive I'd also consider Bent Metal Logics and Salomon anything shadow fit. For a little more power and drive peep the Now Brigades and Arbor Hemlock.

/thread #confident


----------



## toaster (Jun 12, 2021)

Nivek said:


> Everything everyone else said is wrong. Unless they said what I'm gonna say. Then they're right. Sorry, it's the facts.
> 
> For the Alchemist I'd be looking at Lien AT, Katana, or Arbor Cypress. And the SP that depends on how surfy you want it, if at all. My protégé rides his with
> Lineups and quite likes that. Keeping the ultra surfy game alive I'd also consider Bent Metal Logics and Salomon anything shadow fit. For a little more power and drive peep the Now Brigades and Arbor Hemlock.
> ...


I know you LOVE Lien ATs... I like the simplicity, but my size 9-9.5 boot falls between a M and a L. If I haven't purchased bindings by September, I will confirm boot fit once they arrive at my local K2 dealer.

Re: Cypress... There are a few negative reviews on binding quality out there, but there are also "Best of" reviews. I will give them a closer look as we have an Arbor board shop in town.

Re: Katanas... To me, it's kinda' like dating a girl who's not very attractive, but she's a REALLY GOOD boarder and she likes to cook.

So WHY is there so little info about the Nitro Phantoms/Team/Team Pros? Have you actually used any of these... Recently? They appear to be super well thought out.


----------



## buller_scott (Jun 10, 2018)

Differences between the Team Pros & Teams (as far as I understand): Team Pros have upgraded buckles, stiffer slightly cuppier highback, wire cables in ladders at all 4 points, beefier ankle strap. These upgrades justify the extra $$ in my view. 

Phantoms vs Team Pros: different chassis and highback, airbag dampening in the toes as well as heels, highback looks to allow more lateral play than the Team Pros. 

If all goes good and my small country town is released from Melbourne's lockdown tomorrow night, I will likely be up the hill on Thursday and or Friday (depending on wind - blizzard conditions at my hill = flatlight, low vis, not much fun to ride in). 

I will probably mount up the Phantoms onto my old Option popsicle (which is going to be my daily driver - carbon loaded traditional camber), and I will do a review on them on here, so you can get some insight into those vs. Team Pros


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I have ridden Nitros recently. My big thing was strap fit at the ankle. The positioning of the straps on the frame and then how they land on your boot/ankle just wasn’t what I like. Airbags are still and have been probably my favorite damping tech for foot beds out there. So there is that. For a SP I’d go Zeros or Phantoms. For the Alchemist either Teams or Phantoms.


----------



## Eivind så klart (Aug 30, 2020)

Nitro Phantom Carver, the best binding I’ver ever ridden. BUT i love stiff responsive bindings and all Nitro bindings with wire in the straps gives no play. I’m buying multiple sets of them when i find a Good deal.


----------



## buller_scott (Jun 10, 2018)

Nivek said:


> I have ridden Nitros recently. My big thing was strap fit at the ankle. The positioning of the straps on the frame and then how they land on your boot/ankle just wasn’t what I like. Airbags are still and have been probably my favorite damping tech for foot beds out there. So there is that. For a SP I’d go Zeros or Phantoms. For the Alchemist either Teams or Phantoms.


Hey Kevin, penny for your thoughts - preference between Phantoms and Team Pros for: a) party carving and b) daily all mountain full camber?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

The biggest difference in feel is going to be the flat highback on the Phantoms. While stiff, it provides a lot more later movement when compared to something more heavily cupped like the Teams. So even though the Phantom should "technically" be stiffer, it is offers more freedom of movement tip to tip. Camber I'd go Teams, party Phantoms.


----------



## buller_scott (Jun 10, 2018)

Nivek said:


> The biggest difference in feel is going to be the flat highback on the Phantoms. While stiff, it provides a lot more later movement when compared to something more heavily cupped like the Teams. So even though the Phantom should "technically" be stiffer, it is offers more freedom of movement tip to tip. Camber I'd go Teams, party Phantoms.


Thank you sir!!

Was thinking the same way - mount my Phantoms on the Rome MT (they call it the StaleFish these days) and put the TeamPros on the camber carbon daily driver. 

I think that's a done deal, when my camber board gets release from lockdown (i.e. the shop can open up and give me my board back)/ 

Legend - thank you!


----------



## Demi9OD (Dec 23, 2014)

buller_scott said:


> Thank you sir!!
> 
> Was thinking the same way - mount my Phantoms on the Rome MT (they call it the StaleFish these days) and put the TeamPros on the camber carbon daily driver.
> 
> ...


Hope you get to board! Looking forward to your thought on the Phantoms. Do you think the wings on the Team Pro highback would cause any issues with side BOAs like the ones on K2 Thraxis boots?


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Demi9OD said:


> Hope you get to board! Looking forward to your thought on the Phantoms. Do you think the wings on the Team Pro highback would cause any issues with side BOAs like the ones on K2 Thraxis boots?


They're not really that winged, more cupped if that makes sense. I had no issues with the side boa on Ride Fuses.


----------



## buller_scott (Jun 10, 2018)

Demi9OD said:


> Hope you get to board! Looking forward to your thought on the Phantoms. Do you think the wings on the Team Pro highback would cause any issues with side BOAs like the ones on K2 Thraxis boots?





Phedder said:


> They're not really that winged, more cupped if that makes sense. I had no issues with the side boa on Ride Fuses.


^^^ What Phedder said. Cupped and hugging, rather than being a big wing. I can't see them being any worse than Now IPOs or Flux DS that I rode both with 32 double BOA, if that helps.


----------



## Demi9OD (Dec 23, 2014)

buller_scott said:


> ^^^ What Phedder said. Cupped and hugging, rather than being a big wing. I can't see them being any worse than Now IPOs or Flux DS that I rode both with 32 double BOA, if that helps.


Cupping and hugging? Usually gotta pay extra for that!


----------



## Luffe (Apr 5, 2021)

How does the Alchemist work out as a daily resort driver?


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Luffe said:


> How does the Alchemist work out as a daily resort driver?


Try here









Free-ride board: K2 Alchemist vs. Excavator


That K2 instrument sounds super solid too as daily driver. One of the most underrated boards out there




www.snowboardingforum.com


----------

